# Get Smart



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Watched it last night on BD and thought it was a really good effort. Carrell is excellent as Max of course and I found myself liking Anne Hathaway as 99 much more than I expected to. There weren't quite enough one-liners from the show in my opinion but a pretty good number of nods to the original overall. I'll be very interested to see if they make a sequel or not.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

We watched it on DVD a couple of nights ago. I liked it better than I had anticipated I would. Carrell plays Max more as a "guy in over his head" rather than the always bumbling, self-centered Max of the TV series. So, his character is more likeable, if not quite as funny.

-- Roger


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I agree. Much better than I thought it was going to be.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

OK...you guys have talked me into at least renting it to see it now.

When it came out - it appeared just too lame from the previews.....but since I respect your opinions...I'll give it a try.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Any sign of Agent 13?


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Yes it was better than I expected ! But nobody can beat Don Adams at the part !


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Jimmy 440 said:


> Yes it was better than I expected ! But nobody can beat Don Adams at the part !


No doubt about that one - but I can't think of anyone else that could pull it off as well as Carrell! As others have said they play him as more of a guy in over his head as opposed to basically incompetent as he was in the TV series. At first this bothered me but as the movie went on I appreciated it. The bit with Bill Murray in the tree cracked me up and made me wonder what was the last major film that Bill was in anyway??


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> Any sign of Agent 13?


Yes.

-- Roger


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

jadebox said:


> Yes.
> 
> -- Roger


Cool, thanks Roger.


----------

